# Tele deluxe pickup height?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a CV 70s Tele deluxe and I want to check, or set, the pickup height. Since pretty much anything I find on Tele is it's usual pickup config, I don't know what height to set them at. Would it be anything like the height on a Les Paul? Granted, I have a cheap plastic caliper, but it's better than no caliper. I'd like to get it into "spec" and then tweak from there.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Not sure what the height spec is, but the pole piece height will affect tone as well, so it's a factor in the mix of overall heights from the strings.
e.g, I've taken my pole pieces down to get more dynamics & sparkle, and the entire pickup down (I know it's lower than spec, but by how much? no idea.) for more dynamics as well.
But I'm a single coil fan, so anything that gets me more dynamics & air is a big bonus. You may like the complete opposite.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

go on youtube. Type Lindy Fralin pickup height. He will show you how to setup your pickups without measuring. Do it by ear....


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> go on youtube. Type Lindy Fralin pickup height. He will show you how to setup your pickups without measuring. Do it by ear....



You can set height by ears only .









How To Set Pickup Height The Right Way | Fralin Pickups


Learn how to set pickup height properly by following each step in this easy-to-follow guide by Fralin Pickups.




www.fralinpickups.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, just tried to adjust the neck pole pieces and 2 poked right through the pickup. I had to take pg off and push them back as close to the others. I assume this is not normal, or is this more normal than I think it is? 

Side step on the original post now. What is the best way to fix this? Will they no longer be adjustable? Not a huge deal to me since I have no immediate plans of selling this guitar. I am thinking down the road should I replace it with a Les Paul. Maybe I'll replace with some better Fender pickups. Oh well, gives me a reason now to string it with 10-46. These strings feel light anyway.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh you want to push pole pieces !!! Be careful, on some pickups you can damaged it


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have pushed them back to position, now going to reattach the pg. I'll leave the old string on just to be sure nothing has happened. Why would these pole pieces be threaded with a slot screw head if they are to be pushed, not turned with a slot screwdriver? Learning as I go. First adjustable pole piece humbucker I've had that I've decided to take the time and fine tune.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

A great write up here for wide range pups.. How to adjust a CuNiFe Wide Range Humbucker


----------

